

A "Rube Goldberg theory of regulation": Net neutrality hearing gets testy - atacrawl
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/05/a-rube-goldberg-theory-of-regulation-net-neutrality-hearing-gets-testy.ars

======
bediger
_Rep. Howard Berman (D-CA) had only a single question for Genachowski: net
neutrality wouldn't prevent ISPs from blocking copyright content shared
online, would it? With that concern addressed, Berman had nothing else to
ask._

Wow, what a giveaway.

